# Tall chinese girls in black silk Street shooting



## leeope (Jul 7, 2010)

Click Small photo to enlarge


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello China!

Your photos are way too small for anyone to say anything about them so:

Make your photos bigger, number them for ease of responding, and leave some space between them. And you should get more of a response.


----------



## leeope (Jul 8, 2010)

ok~~thanks


----------

